# Random Pictures



## Ooudestomp (Nov 4, 2010)

I have been inactive on TSF for a while, so here are a few photos of stuff since I got my new camera. Loads more pics other than these, not all good though 

Random plant/weed with a nice blurred backdrop that I like:









An equally nice closeup:









A very vibrant and detailed shot:









An interesting angle, rather vibrant but a tad dark :/









And a nice pic of my dawg









Some need editing/cropping etc, but I like them anyway 
I need to take pictures of things other than flowers...


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Oode and welcome back :wave:

A lovely set of pics there, no cropping is needed really...

#1 has a wonderful transition between the greens and yellows, and crisp enough to see the hairs on the leaves.

#2 I like the way the chomped leaf frames the flowers along the right-hand edge, the levels could be tweaked slightly to darken the 'mid-range' though, to lose the slight flare on the flowers.

#3 Spot on









#4 A slight levels-tweak to lighten the mid-range will cure the Fuschia but, as you say, a great angle to see into the flower









#5 That's a beautiful photo of a lovely looking dawg, what's his/her name? :grin:


----------



## Ooudestomp (Nov 4, 2010)

Thanks for the comments Werebo 
I might try a bit of a tweak with #4 later, but I wish I had taken it in RAW format :/

That there is Lucy, she is very photogenic at the moment, I got some good shots of her catching a ball before.


----------



## lemonsqueezy (Sep 20, 2012)

I would always shoot RAW or at least RAW+JPEG


----------

